# HI from Canada!!! Wanting to Set Up A Newsletter



## Rev Cares (Jan 15, 2009)

Hi everyone and happy 2009!
I am new to this site and new to making my own soaps and body washes and am taking steps to really go natural from bath products to cleaning products and trying to spread the word for people to start reading labels.. we read what goes into our bodies and now its time to start reading what goes onto our bodies too...  i would really really appreciate any good tips on best places to get natural body wash base in canada preferrably but anything like that would be helpful .. i have been doing research for years now and i just need to get some good body wash base but like to hear other peoples experiences with different types.. thank you and happy washing!


----------



## Lindy (Jan 15, 2009)

Welcome hello Canuck!  This is a great forum to share and learn.

Where are you located?  I'm on the Sunshine Coast in BC....former Calgarian... 8)


----------



## TheGardener (Jan 15, 2009)

Hi from another Canuck here.  I live in the interior of B.C.  I stay as natural as I can with my products too, but I make everything from scratch and don't use bases so I haven't looked for natural bases.  However I do know that New Directions in Ont. has an organic body wash base.  The website is: www.newdirectionsaromatics.ca You could also try Voyageur Soap and Candle here in BC.  Their website is: www.newdirectionsaromatics.ca

HtH


----------



## MikeInPdx (Jan 15, 2009)

I'm not from Canada, but I did want to drop by and say "welcome!"


----------



## Rev Cares (Jan 15, 2009)

Thank you for the nice welcome!!  I am formerly a BC girl myself from little northern town by alaska.. lol.. then i moved to vancouver island and now here in calgary.. i am having a hard time finding reasonably priced products i want to use such as castille soap etc here in calgary .. i go to soaps and more but its a little pricey and not enough selection... hmmm.. well i am on a quest to make my own from scratch but need more practice and reading every single night this forum is amazing and sooo helpful!! i am so so happy to meet people with the same outlook as me and to get such awesome advice its such a relief to know i am headed in the right direction...
i got into this whole thing going years back suffering from extreme migraines i couldnt stand the smell of those synthetic fragrances and well then i started doing more and more research after being diagnosed with fibromyalgia and all the benefits of essential oils in my bath and a nice remedy for my headaches too i put it right on my temples ( it has a carrier oil base) and its soo nice.. i am now throwing out all my commercial products and have started to spread the word about getting my friends over to make some soap etc and getting good feedback..
i really do want to start my own business in the next year i just want to have enough soap making experience and knowlege under my belt before i break into that but i have made some awesome body washes for my family and friends and they love it!!  i cant explain how passionate i am about this and i truly do appreciate any advice and places for packaging (canada please) and your own experiences.. thank you everyone and ummmm... i used to be canucks fan big time but now living in calgary i go to Flames games.. hahaha! but you can call me a canuck its where i was born and raised anyway!!!
happy soapmaking!!!


----------



## Jody (Jan 15, 2009)

Another Canuck welcome.  

As far as I know a Canuck is soeone from anywhere in Canada and not just BC or a Canucks fan but what do I know.  I'm in BC and a Vancouver Canucks fan.

I know you will love it here.  EVERYONE is so friendly and helpful.


----------



## Lindy (Jan 15, 2009)

Well isn't that the funniest thing!  I was born out here on the coast, then was raised in Calgary and am now back out here.  Calgary is a vibrant city and I wish you the very best out there.

As for soaping supplies.....go to Costco to get your Olive Oil - after that go to Home Hardware (there is one down in Midnapore although I don't know what part of town you live in) to get your Lye they sell it although you can also check with Home Depot and Rona.  I agree that Soaps & More are very expensive, I would recommend that you check out Voaygeur (http://www.voyageursoapandcandle.com/store/shop.asp) for some of your other supplies like Coconut Oil etc.  For EO's & FO's check Michael's.

And yes a Canuck is a Canadian resident so even though you've moved to Calgary you're still a Canuck...  ....hadn;t thought of the Hockey Team....


----------



## Rev Cares (Jan 15, 2009)

oh wow now i feel silly.. hahhah.. ok i AM a canuck then! LOL
oh thank you so much for the great advice about the lye and the website.. i have been doing tons of research and i am hoping to start a batch this weekend.. my son prefers soap over liquid hand soap so i am going to make him some nice masculine ones ..its nice to have your family be so supportive isnt it!   I just need to figure out my packaging now  i want to make my own labels but need to find proper labels and also labels for my body wash.. hmmm.. any advice is greatly appreciated. i LOVE this site i have been on it while my husband is at work and i just have so many thoughts, ideas and inspiration running through my head but it feels sooo good..   I am going to have my first soap making party next month.. just doing pour and melt glycerine with fun molds and making nice labels so thats why i need to get some nice packaging paper kind of waxy i guess right and proper labels.. 
thanks again and thanks for the feedback..
your friend, the Canuck! LOL


----------



## Lindy (Jan 15, 2009)

Check on Michaels for your M&P...I don't know if they are going to be cheaper than Soaps'n'More but they might be.  I would also check them out for cello bags.  Voyageur does carry some packaging and I have found that Canwax has the cheapest pricing for boxes in Canada....(http://www.canwax.shoppingcartsplus.com/page/page/251746.htm).

Michaels also has some inexpensive chocolate molds for making embeds and stuff.  I think once you're ready to start selling in Calgary you're going to find a strong market.

Cheers
Lindy


----------



## Rev Cares (Jan 15, 2009)

thank you so much!!  i have lots of websites i have been surfing the web for ages now and a lot of the bases i keep finding with good pricing are from the states but i read on this website its good to keep all  products you can from one site to cut down on shipping which i agree is a good idea.. i am going to michaels tomorrow and when my friends and i do the mp we are going to make our own labels to add a personal touch ...  
thanks again!!!


----------



## Jody (Jan 15, 2009)

I do CP soap BUT I saw this REALLY NEAT M&P project I might try.  I can't remember what site it was on.  Maybe someone else saw it and remembers where.

It was a clear M&P with a little goldfish imbed in a little baggie just like a little kid bringing a new goldfish home from the store.  It was VERY cute.


----------



## Lindy (Jan 15, 2009)

I saw that one Jody!!!!!!!!  It was made with Crystal Clear MP plus a plastic goldfish....  I want to make that one too...

Rev Cares....I buy most of my stuff from Voyageur except for my EVOO which I get through a local supplier/grocer who brings it in cheap for me....

I wish they would start carrying boxes so I get that through them too....hmmm I think I'll email that suggestion in to them... :roll:


----------



## Rev Cares (Jan 16, 2009)

oh yesss!!!  ok the recipe for it is on www.makelotion.com
i am going to make that one with my little neices!  
this made my day having all of this support!!


----------



## Lindy (Jan 16, 2009)

That's why we love this Forum!  Everyone is so supportive and helpful...

Cheers
Lindy


----------



## TheGardener (Jan 16, 2009)

I just noticed in my earlier post that I put the website address for New Directions twice when I meant to put the Voyageur website as the second one....duh! But Lindy directed you there so that's Ok.

The New Directions website I noted for you is Canadian and fairly inexpensive compared U.S. suppliers when you consider the postage and exchange rate.

I find Michaels pricey and I doubt you'll find very many "natural" ingredients there.

BTW: I was born and raised in the interior of BC but spent 24 of my adult years in Calgary before returning to BC.  I'm glad to be "home". 

 I lived in Calgary during the heady days of the Flame vs. Oilers in the 1980s battle of Alberta.  That was fantastic hockey.!


----------



## Lindy (Jan 16, 2009)

Hi TheGardener - what's your weather like?  How bad did you get hit?

I agree about Michael's but they do carry chocolate molds and I think they have the M&P but not sure on that one.  I know they have fragrance oils, not sure of quality and I'm not sure if they have EO's.


----------



## Rev Cares (Jan 16, 2009)

wow, thanks so much for the info!  i just ordered up some goodies on new directions and voyageur!.. i cant believe how expensive soaps and more here  in calgary is..  so they also charge 50/workshop.. i went there to buy micas for my eye makeup and other things and i paid 20/1 kg of body wash base... hmm. my husband said he m ust have overpriced you! lol
now i was going to get the mp from new directions but unfortunately it has sls in it and i dont want to go in that direction as everyone i have spoken to doesnt want that either.. 
now if people would like i can give your website address on my printouts i am handing out at my first party.. pass it on and let me know what you think!  i can also feature a simple recipe of yours!!  
thanks again and i am off to make some more body wash!


----------



## Rev Cares (Jan 17, 2009)

ok so i sent out all my messages about my upcoming parties i am having and will just be doing melt and pour to start out with , my husband and i are going to make soaps together.. he is doing all of  my calculating and it gives us something to do together now that our kids are older and plus my older son only likes to use bar soap.. now i have a question!!!
i would like to include some websites on my handout for people to buy their own beautiful handmade soaps such as YOURS and please, if anyone would like me to add their website, please let me know i can do this as i dont have much variety of just soap but your soaps are ALL too beautiful and the more i can spread about using handmade soaps the better i think!!!  I am also putting together a recipe book if you would like your simple at home recipe for either soap or washing soaps, please let me know.. i am trying to bring together everyones efforts to 'go back to the basics' and hopefully my friend who is a registered massage therapist who does home visits will come there as well and we can buddy up and help spread the word so if you want to even send me samples i would pay for them of course and i can have samples at my parties for my friends/clients to touch , smell and feel and i think they are more inclined to buy from you then?  please help!
hugs all around to all of you who are making a difference!


----------



## Lindy (Jan 17, 2009)

Hi there - that is such a generous offer.  I think we would all love to be included in your hand out.  Each of us who have a website has it listed and what you can do is click on the link at the bottom of everyone's name that is "www" and then you can check out the websites and choose the ones you like the best.

Would that work for you?

Cheers
lindy


----------



## Rev Cares (Jan 17, 2009)

Thank  you!!  I cant wait for the grand opening and I will definitely include your website lindy PLUS i will be ordering some for sure to show as samples and one for me so i can actually use them!  I think we can all agree there are so so many added benefits of making your own soap and bath products , i have been doing research for years now and networking even more when i came up with the idea of little soaps for my younger step-daughter who thought bathtime was a real chore.. LOL  So i am making my own and getting her to help me she will be more excited to use the soap i think of course we just make mp and the cp ones my husband and i are making!  
thanks again and I hope we keep in touch so i can help all of you as well as we all have our own Niche as it was mentioned in a different post and i would like to offer small selection of everyones specialty soap like with yours i am going to boast about the tussah silk because i have read about this and found it intriguing!
smiles to you all!!!


----------



## misty (Jan 17, 2009)

welcome Rev Cares, you will enjoy this forum & all of the wondeful help. I know that I have had help, thanks to Lindy, etc. I live in Sask. but did live in Calgary quite a few years ago. We do still visit & I have purchased from soap & more, but like you said they are a bit expensive. I did take one soapmaking class from them also, but that was a long time ago. I have been making soap for several years, but can't seem to get my act together & start selling. I still have to get a registered name, look into insurance,etc. & check with health canada,etc. Lindy, you would know all of this right. Also do they inspect your soapmaking area & check into things like that. Do you soap in your kitchen like I do? I guess all of these things make me a bit apprehensive. I'm also a little hesitant in asking anyone these questions........thanks for all of your help & I hope to also help with suggestions.


----------



## Lindy (Jan 18, 2009)

Hey there Misty!

Registering your company name as a sole proprietorship is super easy.  For Insurance I really recommend The Cooperators - they were the cheapest I could find - I still make my soap in the kitchen and will continue to do so although I may end up moving it all into the downstairs suite to give me more room....    The questions the insurance company are going to ask are: a) how long you've been making soap - b ) if you're putting warnings on your labels like - oh this is not food or for external use only - c) are you listing the ingredients on your labels - just stuff like that...no biggie.  Health Canada doesn't inspect you, however you do have forms to fill out and file with the Government of Canada as to what your ingredients are - no charge for this and no follow-up unless there is a complaint.  Business license is whatever your municipality requires.

The steps are pretty easy and straight forward.  You don't even have to register your sole proprietorship - I just wanted to protect my company name but it's not a full and true protection until I incorporate.  According to SEP it doesn't make sense to incorporate for companies like us until we make more money than we need to live on at which point you want to incorporate so you don't have to be taxed on all of the money you made that year - you can just leave it in the company.  Insurance is truly the biggie.  The other thing you need to check out is your PST - here in BC we don't need to charge PST or register for it until we reach $10,000 in a 12 month period - GST is $30,000 in a calendar year.  For Alberta since there is no PST all you have to worry about is GST if you pass that ceiling.  Each province is going to have their own rules on PST.

As a sole proprietorship in Canada you will have a lot of tax breaks which you wouldn't have as an individual working for someone else.  For instance you can claim your vehicle, your insurance, your fuel, a portion of your home, a portion of your utilities, your cell phone, company insurance, just to name a few.

HTH

Cheers
Lindy


----------



## Rev Cares (Jan 18, 2009)

Yes i checked into that with the City of Calgary .. I have my downstairs set up for my upcoming parties and it also  has a kitchen where i have all of my supplies so I keep all of my inventory down there I really like having that extra room so i am not cross contaminating my soap supplies with cooking utensils. LOL..
 I also have questions Lindy about obtaining website i have been doing research on that and it seems a little tricky. did you have someone make it or did you do it by yourself.. i went to  a good website that gives step by step directions how to do it and get web host , everything..
thanks for all of you help and support.. i hope in the end i do get to help back by steering my clients in your direction!   Smiles all around!


----------



## Lindy (Jan 18, 2009)

Thank you for your generousity....  

I recommend Telus - that`s who I put my website with them.  If you aren`t needing e-commerce it will cost you about $10 a month and that includes the purchase/registration of your domain name if you sign a contract with them.  They supply all the material you need to create your website with and they even have wizards to walk you through it.  If you want e-commerce / on-line store it's about $30/month, but it doesn't include your method of getting paid.  I've hooked up with PayPal so people can pay with their credit cards if they like, even for people here in town since I have no intentions of offering it otherwise.

Here is the link to my store which is actually active just not being accessed by the general public until my "Grand Opening".

http://malaspinasoapfactory.ca/cgi-bin/online/storepro.php

This will give you an idea of what you can get your store-front to look like...

Cheers
Lindy


----------



## Rev Cares (Jan 18, 2009)

hello again!
Lindy!  I just got feedback people wanting flyers with not only my information but i told them about YOUR site and upcoming opening.. ok so on my flyer i will put soapmakers in canada and my stepdaughters mom.. well she said she will spread the word (fort st john area).. I am making email newsletters with helpful advice and tips about soap making and chemicals.. now on this email I am also going to include websites.. please please ask others to let me know if they want their websites on my newsletters and flyers! I am going more of the home parties route with melt and pour and little bit of soaps made at home but i would like to steer them in the right direction.. how do you think that would work if i buy from you then i just sell them same price of course ( I WONT overcharge and send y ou all the receipts!)  then we can just have them shipped here for my home business downstairs and I can sell them directly which cuts down shipping prices PLUS gets them interested in your products too which is then they are more apt to visit your websites!!
I am always brainstorming thinking of ideas to help each other.. I know the buddy system with links works well to help get the word out.. we all have our specialty (mine is actually the crafty part of mp and i make a wicked lip balm and eyeshadow but do special labels)  I  have already told people about your tussah silk soap and they are interested! SOO the sooner i can order some ( i will pay upfront) the better to get a sample each .. Pass this message on!!
rachel    ps:  my first party is for Mid March!!


----------



## misty (Jan 18, 2009)

Lindy, thanks so much for your help.....you have been so generous. Also, you mentioned claiming insurance & company insurance. Do you mean house insurance & company insurance, just wondering. 
Soapmaking is so gratifying & the more I learn about the business aspect of it the more exciting it becomes.    I know there is still lots & lots to learn.....

misty


----------



## Lindy (Jan 18, 2009)

Okay Rev Cares - let's start out with having you post this request in the business section - I doubt anyone is going to say you can't put their website on your flyer - it's how we all promote our business.....you can also go into your profile section and make a note of it in there that you're looking for websites to include in your newsletter.  Please PM me with your email address so we can set something up for re-selling.

Misty - your home insurance won't cover your liability on a soap making business due to the possibility of allergic reaction - it's a little more risk than they are willing to take on which is why I recommended The Cooperators.  You  don't need this insurance until youstart selling...

With your permission I am going to move this thread over to the Business Forum.....I think others could benefit from this discussion and won't find it here....

Cheers
Lindy


----------



## Rev Cares (Jan 18, 2009)

thank you!  yes i will pm you! and i am getting an e newsletter together right now for my home parties i am getting a great response and its like the you tell 2 people and they tell 2 people.. hahah.. i think that was a body on tap shampoo commercial eons ago!! LOL  
i looked at your site and your soaps are amazing!! exactly what i had in mind to offer my customers to have available!!  like i said i have been networking for years now getting this idea out and i have so many ideas its unreal! lol
but i have been careful to take baby steps and do it the right way so i dont fall flat on my face and did my homework and i have all of my paperwork organized...  yaaah!
talk soon!


----------



## topcat (Jan 22, 2009)

Hello and a belated welcome from Australia, Rev Cares!

This is such an interesting thread to read  

Tanya


----------



## liliya (Mar 19, 2009)

Wow - I agree - very interesting read.

I'm from Alberta.  Thanks for the info on product sourcing and liability insurance.  Where have you guys been for the past three months as I wandered the internet in search of answers???  What a fantastic group.

Heather


----------

